# العثور على عشرات المومياوات في توابيت ملونة



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أبريل 2009)

*مصر: العثور على عشرات المومياوات في توابيت ملونة*







*تم العثور على هذه المومياوات في منطقة الفيوم جنوب القاهرة*

 
 عثر علماء آثار مصريون على عشرات المومياوات الفرعونية داخل توابيت خشبية ملونة بألوان زاهية بالقرب من هرم اللاهون بمنطقة الفيوم بمصر. 

 وتم العثور على هذه المومياوات في منطقة صخرية مغطاة بالرمال وتحيط بهرم اللاهون الذي يرجع بناؤه الى عصر سنوسرت الثاني أحد ملوك الاسرة الثانية عشرة والذي حكم قبل 4 آلاف سنة قبل الميلاد. 

 وقال العالم الأثري عبد الرحمن العايدي رئيس فريق البحث "إن المقابر محفورة في الصخور نفسها، وأغلب المومياوات المكتشفة بحالة جيدة وتحتفظ بألوانها". 

 وقد تم الكشف عن بعض الرسوم التي تصور أصحاب المومياوات بألوان مختلفة. 

 وقال العايدي ان عشرات المقابر الموجودة في هذا الموقع القريب من الفيوم تسجل تطورعمارة المقابر منذ الدولة الوسطى الفرعونية وحتى الرومان. 

 وتابع قائلا إن بعض هذه المقابر أقيمت على مقابر من عصور سابقة وتم العثور على نحو 30 مومياء بحالة جيدة وبعضها مكتوب عليه أدعية كان يعتقد أنها تساعد الميت. 

 وقال انه كان يريد الحفر بالقرب من اللاهون أبعد أهرام مصر في اتجاه الجنوب لانه لم يقتنع بنتائج الحفريات الاولى في القرن التاسع عشر والتي لا تتناسب مع أهمية الموقع. 

 واضاف قائلا "*مساحة هذا الموقع كبيرة ولذا رأيت أننا قد نتوصل فيها إلى مزيد من الكشوف، في بداية أعمال الحفر ظننت أننا سنعيد كتابة تاريخ المنطقة. وكنت على صواب*". 

 ويأمل علماءالآثار في بدء التنقيب قريبا عن مقبرة الملكة كليوباترا وربما كذلك عن مقبرة حبيبها مارك أنطونيو في شمال مصر، ويزعم ان كليوباترا تجنبت أن تساق أسيرة الى روما وانتحرت بلدغة أفعى عام 30 قبل الميلاد. 

مصر: العثور على عشرات المومياوات في توابيت ملونة 
​


----------



## fouad78 (28 أبريل 2009)

> إن المقابر محفورة في الصخور نفسها، وأغلب المومياوات المكتشفة بحالة جيدة وتحتفظ بألوانها


 
هم لونوا المومياء يعني ههههههههههه
أكيد هم قصدهم على المقابر أو الرسومات اللي حولها :hlp:
اكتشاف رائع وعقبال اكتشاف كليوباترا الجميلة ونشوفها مومياء :w00t:
ميرسي يا كوكي موضوع جميل سلام ونعمة​


----------



## zezza (28 أبريل 2009)

جميل جدا جدا يا كوكى 
انا بعشق الحاجات الفرعونى غامضة اوى بس جميلة كلها سحر و فن 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر تسلم ايديك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> هم لونوا المومياء يعني ههههههههههه
> أكيد هم قصدهم على المقابر أو الرسومات اللي حولها :hlp:
> اكتشاف رائع وعقبال اكتشاف كليوباترا الجميلة ونشوفها مومياء :w00t:
> ميرسي يا كوكي موضوع جميل سلام ونعمة​



بيقصدوا التوابيت الملونه
استنى اتخرج انا وهكتشفلك باقى الاثار


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أبريل 2009)

zezza قال:


> جميل جدا جدا يا كوكى
> انا بعشق الحاجات الفرعونى غامضة اوى بس جميلة كلها سحر و فن
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر تسلم ايديك






​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مميز يا كوكى

شكرا لمجهودك

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2009)

معلومات هامه يا سويتى 

ميررررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## جيلان (29 أبريل 2009)

> ويأمل علماءالآثار في بدء التنقيب قريبا عن مقبرة الملكة كليوباترا وربما كذلك عن مقبرة حبيبها مارك أنطونيو في شمال مصر،



*الله حلوة اوى دى
الحتة الصحرا بتاعة الفيوم دى جامدة اصلا وفاضية هناك فرصتهم كبيرة فى التنقيب مافيش سكان ولا وجع قلب بجد يا ريت يكملوا فيها
موضوع جامد يا كوكى ميرسى يا قمرة*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع مميز يا كوكى
> 
> شكرا لمجهودك
> 
> سلام المسيح



مرورك هو الى مميز يا كليمو
ميرسى كتير ليك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أبريل 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات هامه يا سويتى
> 
> ميررررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​





​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *الله حلوة اوى دى
> الحتة الصحرا بتاعة الفيوم دى جامدة اصلا وفاضية هناك فرصتهم كبيرة فى التنقيب مافيش سكان ولا وجع قلب بجد يا ريت يكملوا فيها
> موضوع جامد يا كوكى ميرسى يا قمرة*



ابقى روحى نقبى معاهم يا جى جى هههههههههه


----------



## lovely dove (29 أبريل 2009)

مرسي ياكوكي كتير علي الموضوع الجميل 
انا بحب اي حاجة بخصوص الفراعنة الدراسة بتحكم بقي هههههه 
وعلي حد ما اتذكر ان كليوباترا اللي انتحرت بسم الافعي هي 
كليوباترا السادسة معرفتش المعلومة دي غير في رابعة كليه 
كنت فاكرة انها كليوباترا واحده في التاريخ طلعو كليوباترات 
شكرا ياقمر ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (29 أبريل 2009)

شكرا كوكى
على الخبر والاكتشافات الرائعة
وعقبال ما نرتاح من فراعنة هذا الزمان
ودمتى بود​


----------



## جيلان (30 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي ياكوكي كتير علي الموضوع الجميل
> انا بحب اي حاجة بخصوص الفراعنة الدراسة بتحكم بقي هههههه
> وعلي حد ما اتذكر ان كليوباترا اللي انتحرت بسم الافعي هي
> كليوباترا السادسة معرفتش المعلومة دي غير في رابعة كليه
> ...



*ازاى بقى فى سيراميكا كليوباترا بردوا وحاجة تانية كمان مش هقلك عليها البلد مليانة كليوباترات يعنى  هههههههههههههههههه
معلومة اهى 30:*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> مرسي ياكوكي كتير علي الموضوع الجميل
> انا بحب اي حاجة بخصوص الفراعنة الدراسة بتحكم بقي هههههه
> وعلي حد ما اتذكر ان كليوباترا اللي انتحرت بسم الافعي هي
> كليوباترا السادسة معرفتش المعلومة دي غير في رابعة كليه
> ...



على رائى جى جى فى كليوباترات كتير فى البلد ههههههههههه
ميرسى يا بيبو كتير على ردك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كوكى
> على الخبر والاكتشافات الرائعة
> وعقبال ما نرتاح من فراعنة هذا الزمان
> ودمتى بود​



 ايه فراعنة هذا الزمان دول حاجه جديده انا مدرستهاش ههههههههه
 ثانكس يا وليم على مرورك الحلو​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ازاى بقى فى سيراميكا كليوباترا بردوا وحاجة تانية كمان مش هقلك عليها البلد مليانة كليوباترات يعنى  هههههههههههههههههه
> معلومة اهى 30:*



معلوماتك فى الجون يا جى جى
 محدش يسمع لها :hlp:​


----------



## just member (30 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسى يا سويتى على ها الخبر الهام والجميل*
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*
**​


----------



## جيلان (30 أبريل 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ايه فراعنة هذا الزمان دول حاجه جديده انا مدرستهاش ههههههههه
> ثانكس يا وليم على مرورك الحلو​


*
فراعنة هذا الزمان الناس البايظيين يعنى يا بت هههههههههه
مستر وليم دماغ اصلا *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

come with me قال:


> *ميرسى يا سويتى على ها الخبر الهام والجميل*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك*
> ​



ثانكس يا جوجو لوجودك الاجمل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *
> فراعنة هذا الزمان الناس البايظيين يعنى يا بت هههههههههه
> مستر وليم دماغ اصلا *



منكم نستفيد
​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مايو 2009)

بالحقيقة

الجرائد عندنا دوشيتنا بالخبر دة

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بالحقيقة
> 
> الجرائد عندنا دوشيتنا بالخبر دة
> 
> ​



انا عرفت الخبر من النت لكن مش بعرف نزل بالصحف ولا شوفته بالتى فى


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2009)

*ميرسي علي الخبر الجميل يا كوكي *
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## monygirl (1 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل يا كوكى *
*ومعلومات حلوة *
*اوىىىىىىىىىىى*
*تسلم ايدك يا جميل *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الخبر الجميل يا كوكي *
> *تسلم ايدك*​



ثانكس ميرو لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مايو 2009)

monygirl قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا كوكى *
> *ومعلومات حلوة *
> *اوىىىىىىىىىىى*
> *تسلم ايدك يا جميل *​



وجودك اجمل يا مونى
يسلملى مرورك دايما​


----------

